# Im cold



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

That's t-shirt weather up here buddy :yes:


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Reminds me of one of my guys, minus 40 and 30kmhr winds and he jumps in the van with a tshirt on. And yeah that's right I said van :thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

F that! Was 36 the other morning and I was freezing lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> F that! Was 36 the other morning and I was freezing lol


36 Fahrenheit is 0 degrees Celsius:yes:

36 f is "T" shirt weather where I live, But sun tanning weather where Moose boy lives:thumbup:


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Is pt moose boy or I this done elusive member I have not seen posting yet.


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Is this an elusive member..... Is how that should of reas


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Yup this weather is getting depressing, this photo was from last week, clearing a rail line a couple hours south of where I live.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Deezal said:


> Is pt moose boy or I this done elusive member I have not seen posting yet.


 

It's just a matter of time before Moose Boy and 2Buck team up.

:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Deezal said:


> Is pt moose boy or I this done elusive member I have not seen posting yet.


Whose PT:blink:

Yes PT is Moose boy, it's what I call him, since we like to torment each other,,, too bad I can't repeat the names he calls me by PM.

So do you believe in rough sanding Deezal, if not, I can make up a new nick name for you too


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

4th day of Spring.. I hate snow!


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

We sand between coats, 3 of them sometimes


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

This is where I'm at today


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> 4th day of Spring.. I hate snow!


looks like were getting the same type weather

It's felt more like winter the past few weeks, than the whole winter. It will snow in the morning or night, but melt during the day. Or during the morning, the ground at the jobsite is frozen, but later on it becomes the mud fields of WW1. It can actually feel warmer if there is a bit of snow on the ground.

And I know Gazman will be confused with that last statement, snow,,, warmer,,, WTF:blink:


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

moore said:


> It's just a matter of time before Moose Boy and 2Buck team up.
> 
> :thumbup:


Nice pic! Quite the popular topic around here I must say. Sheep talkers .com? You guys all seem like good sh*ts in the long run..... If you like long runny sh*t anyways. All joking aside though I'm glad I joined up so thx all! Oh yeah and for anyone reading I like t-shirts a whole bunch too! 

Maybe me and you could team up Moore, my name is Richard also ....................2 ****s are better than 1? :thumbsdown: might be a little confusing :blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I do actually understand what you mean 2Buck, I have gone snow sking in a t shirt.
30 deg here today, celsius that is.:thumbsup:


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Can't believe they edited dlcks. Like what if you were talking about 2 people named Richard like in this case, perfectly acceptable lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Deezal said:


> Can't believe they edited dlcks. Like what if you were talking about 2 people named Richard like in this case, perfectly acceptable lol


 Rick.:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....:whistling2:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> I do actually understand what you mean 2Buck, I have gone snow sking in a t shirt.
> 30 deg here today, celsius that is.:thumbsup:


:yes::yes::yes: and tomorrow 32 and it's not summer anymore I love this weather :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

:d:d:d


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

moore said:


> It's just a matter of time before Moose Boy and 2Buck team up.
> 
> :thumbup:


There wouldn't be a sheep left standing.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I am hearing all these stories of cold and snow elsewhere in North America. Out here on the coast and beautiful Vancouver Island it was so warm and sunny, I got in some painting outside on the boat with some Tremclad paint. :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I am hearing all these stories of cold and snow elsewhere in North America. Out here on the coast and beautiful Vancouver Island it was so warm and sunny, I got in some painting outside on the boat with some Tremclad paint. :thumbup:


Did you use the eco friendly tremclad paint:whistling2:

Or do we half to go hold protest signs around your boat:whistling2:

"MUD SHARK,,,Killer of fish":furious:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Did you use the eco friendly tremclad paint:whistling2:
> 
> Or do we half to go hold protest signs around your boat:whistling2:
> 
> "MUD SHARK,,,Killer of fish":furious:


Is there such a thing as eco-friendly oil based paint? Nearest Home Hardware stopped stocking it because of the eco movement. Just want to try to pawn off that latex crap. Still like that old oil based paint for the harsh environment. Too bad they stopped putting lead in it. That stuff lasted forever. 

GIVE A HOOT - DONT POLLUTE :blink:


----------

